
Yahoo mail is down - cft
http://mail.yahoo.com/
======
drubio
I'm in San Diego, it started flaking over 3 hours ago (around 9:00 AM PST),
then around 10:00~10:15 AM PST I just got "We're experiencing some technical
difficulties..." message.

My account is being sent to us-mg4.mail.yahoo.com , perhaps not all sub-
domains are down ? Weird some people are not having this problem.

Edit: Seems to be back now at 12:19 AM PST.

------
slater
Works for me.

~~~
cft
Weird. I am in San Francisco too.
[https://twitter.com/search?q=yahoo+mail+down](https://twitter.com/search?q=yahoo+mail+down)

